# backtrack 5



## syner (Nov 4, 2011)

In September issue of digit there was given back track 5,when i extract the zip file i got following file,now the question is that how run the backtrack 5


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 4, 2011)

get vmware player
VMware Player 3.0


----------



## syner (Nov 4, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> get vmware player
> VMware Player 3.0



thanks man but its asking for login  name and password 
does anyone knows it,as it was the backtrack given in digit September issue


----------



## nims11 (Nov 4, 2011)

defaults
username : *root*
pass : *toor*


----------



## Empirial (Feb 17, 2012)

What is the process of installing Backtrack 5 RC1 in Macbook Pro 13 running Lion OS?

Please Reply...


----------



## celldweller1591 (Feb 29, 2012)

With little googling, i found a promising post that might serve the purpose but i haven't tried it myself. You can try this - MAC Triple Boot


----------

